# All Cosmetics Wholesale?



## ParisHaley (Jun 5, 2013)

Has anyone ever ordered anything from AllCosmeticsWholesale.com? I want to order but I'm not sure if it's all authentic and I would never want to buy fakes. Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jilliang (Jun 5, 2013)

I've ordered MAC pigment samples from them, and they were really awesome, but I can't say whether or not the other products are authentic. :/


----------



## BShirley (Jun 12, 2013)

Never ordered from them, but I feel they are most likely counterfeit or really old.

I doubt MAC sells to them directly. So they must have a supplier coming in through the sidedoor if you know what I mean.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jun 12, 2013)

I have ordered from them and I have loved everything I've gotten.  It is 100% authentic.  I have ordered blemished Z Palettes, drugstore lipsticks, OCC lip tars, and Urban Decay eyeshadows from them.  They are great!  I haven't had any negative experiences from them.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah, I always thought MAC didn't sell to wholesalers at all. Also, if you are getting a discount with a pro card to resell, that is a violation of their program. They only allow very specific vendors to sell their products, so honestly it sounds very sketchy to me. No offense, but everyone always says what they bought it 100% authentic, but how do you know for sure unless you buy it direct from an authorized seller? You can buy some cosmetics at a CCO store or buy them when they go on clearance, but I know CCOs limit how many of the same product you can buy. I feel like a lot of brands have very good sales or clearance events, so why take a chance just to save a couple dollars? Just my opinion. I have also read some reviews where people report getting fake cosmetics from ACW (MAC pigments and lipsticks, Nars brushes, for example) when compared to stuff they bought at a legit retailer.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jun 12, 2013)

I've ordered items from them before, and they do seem authentic. I haven't bought anything MAC from them before, but I have bought Smashbox (which compares perfectly from orders that I've placed with Smashbox directly), and the same for the few UD products that I have bought as well. 

From the look of their inventory, it looks like they buy clearance, discounted, damaged, open box, etc merchandise and then resell (look at the UD inventory and if you've kept up with the UD clearances for the past year or so, the ACW inventory is all the clearanced/package change, etc stuff that UD had on their sale pages a while back). 

Also from the look of their inventory, it looks like their buyer might have made a few mistakes along the way. So while I have seen some of their LE MAC palettes at CCO before, some of the pictures they have for generic lipsticks on their sale page, seem to have counterfeit MAC labeling on them...but look carefully, ACW doesn't call it a MAC lipstick or refer to those items as MAC in any way - the 'MAC' is just visible on the picture....I think those were instances where ACW probably accidentally bought fake MAC stuff and just needed to clear out the inventory so they're selling those as just generic lipsticks by a lipstick number.  Because ACW made that marketing distinction, by not selling those lipsticks as MAC lipisticks, I tend to believe that they're on the up-and-up when they do mention and use the brand's name on an item they sell. 

So, long opinion short: Yes I think they're legit; No, I don't think they are an approve authorized reseller. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## ParisHaley (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone!! Just seen how many replies this has. Yeah, I thought it was a little sketchy but seemed so great I had to ask. Counterfeit makeup really scares me because you don't know what you're putting on your face!! I know a lady came into my moms salon several years ago selling "MAC" and Benefit and my mom bought some because she didn't know the difference and all the the makeup smelled really weird, like gasoline almost. I don't know if I will take the chance! Lol


----------



## maginacara (Jan 28, 2014)

I made a big order with All Cosmetics Wholesale and ended up throwing about half of the things away (mainly lotions, lipsticks, and hair products) because they were very very old or gave me the creeps. Other things that came were deluxe sample size so beware. I did order a MAC pigment and everytime I wore it my eyes would get very red, so I also threw it away.

I still have or used up some Stila lipliners, tinted moisturizers from Lola and another sample size one from stila, and a concealer kit from Benefit (which really wasnÂ´t such a good value and I rarely use).

Overall, after shipping and throwing away the over a couple-of-year expired products, it was not worth it. It is better to look out for great deals in legit beauty websites: such as Smashbox, Stila, Benefit, Beauty.com, etc which sometimes offer great discounts, free products, free deluxe sample products, free shipping, and birthday gifts.

I especially recommend Smashbox. On Tuesays and Thursdays with a purchase of a certain amount (depends) they give a free product and you can combine that with their other codes for free deluxe samples, also if you sign up with them you get an extra deluxe sample everytime, access to their sale items, free shipping, a birthday gift and store credit. Stila, Urban Decay, and Benefit also have very good deals, but I still have not order from them.

I would definitely not order from ACW again, and I would not recommend them. Take advantage of legit websites that have very good deals. As for MAC save some money and buy it from one of their stores. You only need a handful of products from MAC in your make-up collection.


----------



## carolannfud (Feb 14, 2014)

Anyone ordered fromACW recently (February 2014)? I order from them a lot and always happy but now my password isn't recognised, lost password facility didn't work and they haven't replied to my email. Will let me register as a new user but I'm just a bit worried now maybe they've updated their website and that's the issue. Can anyone help? cheers, carol in Australia.


----------



## lethalglam (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh god I ordered something in January and it never got to me and now I'm trying to get paypal to refund my money!! ACW IS THE WORST!! They don't EVEN HAVE A PHONE NUMBER or any sort of customer service, it's the same 2 dumb women that always respond with very unhelpful emails to any inquiry - and half of the time they don't respond at all!

The USPS messed up where the order was supposed to be sent so it went back to ACW and then they contacted me and told me I WOULD HAVE TO REPAY SHIPPING if I wanted the items or I would have to pay a RESTOCKING FEE FOR THE ITEMS I NEVER GOT! It's ABSOLUTELY ludicrous. Please do NOT ever order from that horrible website, you'll be scammed.


----------



## lethalglam (Feb 26, 2014)

I decided I would review my order for you guys so here's the outcome of my All Cosmetics Wholesale Order and how it went:

http://lethalglam.blogspot.com/2014/02/retailer-review-all-cosmetics-wholesale.html

Here's a pic of the stuff I ordered:


----------



## carolannfud (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks for sharing lethal glam. Great to hear your comments!


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Mar 15, 2014)

I purchased several of the "factory blem" lipsticks from them. They seemed too good to be true, and in my case they were. All of the color name labels were removed, but the odd thing was that they left a white paper behind where they were torn off. It seems almost impossible for a real Mac label to tear off in this way. The packaging on the bullets all had subtle differences from lipstick to lipstick - the metal ring in the center was a different width on one, one actual lipstick was slightly wider and the plastic that held it in was slightly wider too, and there were smudges in the glitter on the plastic case of one that made it look as though it were sprayed on rather than molded in. None of the lipsticks I received had a classic Mac vanilla scent - one was very fruity and the others didn't have much fragrance other than a slight sweet hint of something almost floral. I also purchased a Mac lip glass in the color Jealous from an old limited edition collection. The box it came with had a Korean label on it and it smelled really terrible - it had a very strong scent kind of like the old tubes of plastic balloons that I got as a kid had. The color was seperated and I had to really mix it with the lip wand to get it to combine the shimmer and the gloss. I thought it would be nice to use as a color shift but it was really goopy and sticky and in the end unuseable due to the bad smell. I can't imagine Mac wanting a product like this available for purchase still. If I had bought it from a blog sale I might think it was just rancid from age and that it had been opened, but between the Korean labels and the weird seperation issues I don't think it was real. If I would've saved the money I could've had two real lipsticks from the CCO or even the Mac website. I won't buy from ACW again, and if I had realized they didn't even provide a phone number for customer service issues I would never have bought from them at all.


----------



## normajean2008 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mjreynolds32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

*I purchased several of the "factory blem" lipsticks from them. They seemed too good to be true, and in my case they were.*

All of the color name labels were removed, but the odd thing was that they left a white paper behind where they were torn off. It seems almost impossible for a real Mac label to tear off in this way.

The packaging on the bullets all had subtle differences from lipstick to lipstick - the metal ring in the center was a different width on one, one actual lipstick was slightly wider and the plastic that held it in was slightly wider too, and there were smudges in the glitter on the plastic case of one that made it look as though it were sprayed on rather than molded in.

None of the lipsticks I received had a classic Mac vanilla scent - one was very fruity and the others didn't have much fragrance other than a slight sweet hint of something almost floral.

I also purchased a Mac lip glass in the color Jealous from an old limited edition collection. The box it came with had a Korean label on it and it smelled really terrible - it had a very strong scent kind of like the old tubes of plastic balloons that I got as a kid had. The color was seperated and I had to really mix it with the lip wand to get it to combine the shimmer and the gloss. I thought it would be nice to use as a color shift but it was really goopy and sticky and in the end unuseable due to the bad smell.

I can't imagine Mac wanting a product like this available for purchase still. If I had bought it from a blog sale I might think it was just rancid from age and that it had been opened, but between the Korean labels and the weird seperation issues I don't think it was real. If I would've saved the money I could've had two real lipsticks from the CCO or even the Mac website. I won't buy from ACW again, and if I had realized they didn't even provide a phone number for customer service issues I would never have bought from them at all.

Isn't this the case, in general, of any brand's "factory blems"?  It is listed clearly on their website these all have some sort of issue to them, they can't promise anything because of that.  Those items in that sale category aren't indicative of the rest of the items on their website.  I'm not saying everything is for sure legit etc, but I don't personally feel anybody has a "right" to complain about factory blems when it is clear as crystal what you're knowingly getting into before buying them.  The Korean label is weird though.  Did you end up contacting them about that/did they say anything back?

My own experience with ACW:

I've bought stuff from them 3 times.  The first was a large order, containing a lot of UD eyeshadows, some old limited edition mini cheek stains by Tarte, and several Nars lip glosses.  The second order was kind of small, another couple glosses by Nars and something else I don't remember... and then my last order was from December last year, and I ordered some Edward Bess products.

I have never had an issue with any products I picked, as far as being authentic.  Everything was in new condition, nothing funny about them, and they were all products I was familiar with.  I did end up throwing the cheek stains away after a few months, but it was because they weren't very pigmented and kind of greasy.  But that was an issue with Tarte, before they reformulated the product, and I knew how old they were when I decided to buy them because I know when those stains were released.  I knew before buying them I was chancing it on those, they didn't have good product reviews.  It was one of those "I have to see for myself....they're SO cheap anyways" moments.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My Edward Bess products were brand new, in box, and nothing wrong with them.  The Nars products were all perfect, as well as the UD eye shadow sets.  I did end up giving the UD away to a family member though, turns out I don't actually wear most of the wild colors in them and I liked looking at it more than using it, lol, it needed a new home.  I don't buy anything that says it is "unboxed" though.  It needs to be in the original box, in new condition for me.  And I always google image search the product to read reviews/see what it looks like to make sure it matches what I see on their webpage.

I've never had any issues with them, nothing wrong with or missing/damaged in an order.  I get my confirmation emails promptly, and my order a few days later.  I've never had to contact the people running it, so I can't vouch for that area.  I also like to wait for their sales before buying from them.  They have good 20-30% off promo codes a lot.

The only thing I'm not happy with is they got rid of payment through Amazon checkout.  My first two orders they had that, but the third I had to pay through them/their website.  Seemed to go fine so far as I can tell.  This third order happened in the middle of their re-vamped site.  My password etc still works for my account with them.

I don't really get the obsession with people's mac lemmings, I just don't get the hype.  But I've looked at, and considered buying, a few mac products from ACW... it doesn't seem like the prices are that good of a steal compared to just buying through mac etc.  I guess if it is limited and sold out...but I'd still not personally buy a limited product from an unknown source with the amount of fake goods by that brand going around.  Mac seems to be one of the worst ones for fakes.  It isn't worth it to save a couple dollars.  I look for better deals money wise, like a 26$ Nars lip gloss for 15$, and a 60$ Edward Bess face compact for 37$... mostly items still in production in stores, I'm just too cheap to pay so much unless I LOVE it already.  I've never received anything close to being expired from ACW.  Even the Tarte cheek stains that were greasy and melt-y weren't expired, just bad to begin with from the get-go by Tarte.

There is (or at least there used to be) a lot of hits online about ACW, and most were pretty positive.  I looked around the web for weeks before buying from them.  Just be careful, don't buy factory blemished items, compare prices.


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Mar 15, 2014)

From what they say it seems as if the "blems" don't match the quality standards of the company for any number of reasons, but I find these particular things to be odd. Absence of fragrance may have been an issue in the batch, but there are many other factors about them that seemed out of place like the difference in sizes of the tubes and the ripped labels on the bottom of the packages. I thought perhaps that what I would receive would be products at the end of the run and there was a slight color shift or perhaps there were air bubbles in the color that caused a ripple or a surface issue when they were poured, but there were multiple issues with each tube that made me question them. I did tons of research and read blogs and looked at their reviews before I purchased from them. Including reviews from people who purchased these same "blems" and were pleased. The products I received didn't seem legitimate and the lip glass was not one of the "blems" - it was specifically labeled as Mac. I tried to contact the company by email but received no response and they don't offer a phone number for customer service inquiries. I have every right to express my opinion and I wouldn't buy from them again due to my experience.


----------



## normajean2008 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mjreynolds32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

From what they say it seems as if the "blems" don't match the quality standards of the company for any number of reasons, but I find these particular things to be odd. Absence of fragrance may have been an issue in the batch, but there are many other factors about them that seemed out of place like the difference in sizes of the tubes and the ripped labels on the bottom of the packages.

I thought perhaps that what I would receive would be products at the end of the run and there was a slight color shift or perhaps there were air bubbles in the color that caused a ripple or a surface issue when they were poured, but there were multiple issues with each tube that made me question them.

I did tons of research and read blogs and looked at their reviews before I purchased from them. Including reviews from people who purchased these same "blems" and were pleased. The products I received didn't seem legitimate and the lip glass was not one of the "blems" - it was specifically labeled as Mac. I tried to contact the company by email but received no response and they don't offer a phone number for customer service inquiries.

I have every right to express my opinion and I wouldn't buy from them again due to my experience.

I wasn't meaning you didn't have a right to share your opinion here.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I was just saying in general...that people knowingly buying products (of any kind, from any store/website) labeled as flawed products that can't be vouched for, should expect to see things really weird with them.

I fully agree with you on the "odd" stuff on the blems you received, but I guess I have a different view point on what to expect as flaws.  I'm kind of pessimistic and expect the worst about things in general that flat out say "hey, we're flawed, buy at your own risk".  I'd just assume they grew eyeballs or something, LOL.

I don't know about the ripped labels and sizes, obviously, but the thought came to mind...

maybe they ripped the labels off before selling them so people don't come back ragging about how it isn't a "mac" or "bobbi brown" lippie, etc.. because some people will buy them and disregard that it says "blems, not guaranteed" etc.. You know...those same people who drove with cardboard windshield sun protectors in place and now we have the warning to not drive with them in place, LOL.

Or maybe the source they get them from rips them off before hand, to ensure nobody resells them claiming they are legit perfect products?

Or maybe ACW bought them from another party, and they turned out to be counterfeit like somebody else mentioned already, and they just rip the labels off and sell them as factory blems? ...

And in the world of manufacturing, anything under the sun is possible of happening to parts of the batches etc.  Those machines can do a lot of weird things, and human error running them plays a big part.  But since you got a lip gloss that wasn't a blem, and it had Korean labels... heck, maybe some of the blems were from other countries too?  (because sometimes packaging is different, with different names/formulas etc)..

I'm not trying to justify them or insult your own personal opinions of what you received... I'm just throwing out there that it could be any number of reasons the labels were ripped off/sizing was weird.

Did you buy the lip gloss recently enough you could still bug them about it?  Maybe they never received your email?  It could easily happen.  Or was it too long ago to bother about it now?


----------



## mjreynolds32 (Mar 15, 2014)

I got them in December and I emailed them twice about it with my order number and a decription of the problem on the lip glass specifically, (and pictures too) but they didn't respond. The real Mac labels peel off really easy and they don't seem to be able to tear off because they are like a plasticy label rather than a paper label. Even if it was produced in another country and still licensed by Mac I would think they would have similar labels and quality standards, but who knows? If they were counterfeits that they unknowingly bought and are trying to get rid of I find it strange that some of the ones listed have specific color names and cost more money. These products range in price from $4 to $24 even in the "these have grown eyes, buy at your own risk" section. Maybe some of them are better quality fake items here? It makes no sense to me. A friend of mine asked about the ACW site when she had contacted Mac about a lipstick she had purchased from a Macy's store Mac counter that had a packaging defect and the Mac rep said that the only outlet they sell to is the CCO and that it is unlikely that the products that ACW carries would be authentic. I'm sure that some fakes are so good that even the people who work the cosmetic counters in Mac stores are fooled by them but when you really stop to consider how ACW seems to have tons of Mac items in stock that are current product lines and that tons of hard to find limited edition packaging items are listed at high prices too it makes you wonder what their sources are. It could be that they have lots of sources but I wonder if they are dilligent enough to go through all or their stock and sort out the counterfeits and then draft those into a seperate section where they can say "we make no claims to the authenticity of these products" while still offering all of the other Mac items and claiming they are authentic. Still - charging prices above retail for them even in this section seems weird. I am sure that many of the cosmetics that they sell are legitimate. They could very well buy up old stock and remarket it but in my personal experience I would think twice about ordering any items from them. The Mac items weren't the only things I ordered. I got several eyeliners from them that when I swatched them on my hand I couldn't remove the line with water, makeup remover, oil, soap or even acetone when it came down to it. They weren't very expensive but they were from a brand I recognized and had purchased from before so I tried to get them cheaper. I don't know if the liquid liners from this brand (Hard Candy) commonly have this problem or of they were just older and had become concentrated and difficult to remove. I just didn't have a great experience with any of the items I tried and wouldn't recommend them. I love finding ways to save money on makeup and I would love to be able to drop $20 on a lipstick every time I found a new color I love, but since I'm on a tight budget I wait for sales and try and score things on clearance or when they have bonus items available with your purchase. That is why the "blems" section appealed to me in the first place, but it wasn't as exciting as it promised to be.


----------



## Kelli Hettinger (Jul 11, 2014)

FYI-

I just threw away approx. $150 worth of totally fake and expired items from that site.  YOU MUST check for batch codes on those products and guess what...even the batch codes are fake and wont register into the Cosmetic check website.

ie: example batch code for Mac: A63 which is an authentic code and when plugged into this website to check for expiration:

http://www.checkcosmetic.net

The answer is

Date of Manufacture: June 2013

General Shelf Life: 36 months

Valid for at least 23 more months.

NOW-that is an actual item from the MAC store.  Try to put any of the codes on the \back of All Cosmetics wholesale Mac and it is fake. And the same w 15 out of 17 items I ordered from Benefit to OCC cosmetics.

Even the Calvin Klein blush was talcum powder!!

Very scarry!! I ve been selling for over 15 years on line and have never been duped like that.

THE EVIDENCE is in the BATCH CODES ladies. Beware!!


----------



## Kelli Hettinger (Jul 11, 2014)

Completely NOT AUTHENTIC my dear!!


----------



## Kelli Hettinger (Jul 11, 2014)

Blems and seconds DO NOT EXIST for several corps Just call benefit and ask....they will tell you all about it.


----------



## Kelli Hettinger (Jul 11, 2014)

Do not jepordize your skin for a $10 savings!!!

Get the real deal from authorized retailers like Sephora!!


----------



## Shalott (Jul 12, 2014)

The real irony is that not only is ACW fraudulent, but their prices aren't any cheaper than buying the products at normal retail. You'll notice that any items that aren't "no box" or clearly old, discontinued products that aren't in high demand are either at or above the MSRP, which is misleading because most retailers already sell below MSRP. And if you are looking for a rare discontinued item, the mark-up is so high it isn't worth it.

Long story short, I wouldn't touch them with a 10ft pole. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## elenaIT84 (Jul 26, 2014)

I bought several products from All Cosmetics Wholesale and I love everything that I received. I bought Lancome creme base eye shadow, Tarte concealer, Korres concealer, Pupa Milani pencils and baked blush ( they are super super pigmented ), Hard Candy baked eye shadow and pencils, medusa creme eye primer, maybelline color tatoo and more... All items that I received  was sealed with its original packing.

I never bought MAC from them, but all items that I received were original. I found this site because I was looking for PUPA MILANI products, which are only found in italy. I love this brand and so far all pencils and blushes matches the items that I bought in italy. if you are concerned if MAC products sold in this site is original or not, you should simply buy it directly from MAC.

I recommend All Cosmetics Wholesale for those of you that are not afraid to try new things, they have a good variety of products that are hard to find. Also, they give a 30 discount on items on the sale page with coupon code SALE30. you can get 10% regular priced items, but you have to search over the internet because the coupon code changes frequently.

Summary:

Pros: Good variety, Good selection of hard to find products, and Price

Cons: Free shipping only for $100 purchase or above

I will definitely buy from them again!


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 26, 2014)

carolannfud said:


> Anyone ordered fromACW recently (February 2014)? I order from them a lot and always happy but now my password isn't recognised, lost password facility didn't work and they haven't replied to my email. Will let me register as a new user but I'm just a bit worried now maybe they've updated their website and that's the issue. Can anyone help? cheers, carol in Australia.


It is because of their webpage design change.  Just make a new password.  There was either an email that went out to previous customers or a disclaimer on the site when it occurred (the change), but I haven't looked if it is still listed there any more.


----------



## Queennie (Dec 14, 2014)

Anyone order form them recently? I have only read mixed reviews so far, not sure if I should order or not.


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Dec 16, 2014)

Queennie said:


> Anyone order form them recently? I have only read mixed reviews so far, not sure if I should order or not.


I've ordered from them recently (a couple of months ago) but I've ordered from them many times before. I don't buy any of their MAC stuff because LE MAC stuff doesn't really appeal to me and I don't want to have to worry about it being authentic or not. The things I have bought from them include OCC lip tars, sugarpill loose eyeshadows, Pop Beauty items and a lot more. I've never had a problem with anything being old or fake. I will say though that some of the stuff is beat up and looks worn. I've received palettes before that are a little dinged up and I don't even buy the items with "no box". Their shipping rates are ridiculous as well. You have to spend $100 to receive free shipping which is quite high and their shipping rates are so high that you might as well find $100 worth of stuff to make it worth your while. That is my #1 complaint with them.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Apr 7, 2015)

I've placed 2 orders with All Cosmetics Wholesale in the last year or so, and my experiences have been good.  Super fast shipping, items were nicely bubble wrapped, and items were authentic (discontinued Vincent Longo lip/cheek stains, discontinued Clinique cream shadow, new Butter London mascara, new Australis AConTour palette).  No complaints here.  I do usually wait for a discount code before purchasing, as that helps make up for the shipping cost.


----------



## paula109 (Apr 8, 2015)

I always shop at Amazon, so far I am quite satisfied. but if this is better I might try to shop here, I was looking for a best deals.


----------



## marrymemakeup (Apr 10, 2015)

ParisHaley said:


> Has anyone ever ordered anything from AllCosmeticsWholesale.com? I want to order but I'm not sure if it's all authentic and I would never want to buy fakes. Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I found the items to be of high quality and I am totally satisfied with them. And also the prices are cheap.


----------



## Elly Bear (Jun 24, 2015)

A regular ACW customer, I have made many purchases from ACW over the past 2 years and have never had any issues whatsoever, nor any concerns regarding the authenticity of any products received. I have bought items across multiple brands, including eos, Mac, Revlon and L'Oreal, and have found each product to be of really good quality and exactly as described.
 
My orders are always processed quickly and arrive promptly here in Australia in just a couple of days. Given the amazing prices, great services and quality, I will happily continue to buy from ACW, and would certainly recommend them to others.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautybb (Aug 21, 2016)

*Has anyone bought from them recently (late 2015- mid 2016)? And did you have any problems with counterfeit makeup?*

I found ACW on google when I searched for cosmetic websites that ships internationally and they seemed legit at first. But i'm glad I looked at some reviews before I spent the $50 worth of makeup in my ACW shopping cart. Now i'm not so sure I want to spend my money on the website. But i'd still like to know if anyone bought from them recently.

And if not, can anyone recommend any other cosmetic websites that do ship internationally?

I've checked out BeautyBay, but they sell mostly high-end products, but i'm looking for more drugstore products.

(_PS I live outside of USA &amp; Canada, that's why I'm searching for websites that ship internationally, since many of the popular drugstore makeup websites don't ship internationally._)


----------

